# Alumacraft 1436 Rocketship..



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

28 is moving bud... Be careful with that 25. And have fun!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice.
Just don't break anything on that yamaha. Anything other than normal service parts is impossible to find. Ask me how I know


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

Had a 25 merc 2 stroke on the same size boat years ago. It was real fast but had unbelievable torque steer so bad i had to have the tab adjusted all the way along with a sting ray hydrofoil with the torque tabs installed,after that it was steady hauling azz..... Have fun


----------



## cbrrizzi (Jan 30, 2015)

I found out about the parts problem on the Yami.. I got a throttle cable, throttle rod (dont know the name), thermostat, waterpump rebuild kit, carb rebuild kit, and a couple little things and real quick my bill was in the $200+ range. Luckily I know someone that sells Yami's so I paid wholesale and knocked a couple dollars off.

Hopefully the jon boat behaves well with the Yami, I was already assuming I would have to get a bolt on hydrofoil. Hopefully I wont need more than that and a 6 gallon tank up front.

Imma bolt on the Yami and weigh out the speed, mpg, and handling of the boat and then decide if I wanna stick with the 15 Johnson, or the 25... Should have something up this weekend on how its looking.

Thanks for your guys' input, ill keep you posted and try to get a video up soon.


----------



## Gators52__20 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a Yamaha of the same model, mine is a 30hp, it's a great motor but I recently replaced it. Due to some of the issues listed above, take care of it major parts are a pain in the rear end to find.


----------



## cbrrizzi (Jan 30, 2015)

So I finally put her on after having to wait for one last part. The water pump was giving me a hard time do I put the old plates and housing back on and used the new impeller and she worked great. 

I put her in the water last night and she was only pushing me to 26 mph. She seemed to bog down at top end and wanted to stall. Already have the carb rebuild kit which I will be installing tomorrow as well as cleaning out whatever gunk is in there. 

Hopefully after the carb gets cleaned I will get see some real performance, and can start to figure out my propellar situation.


----------



## cbrrizzi (Jan 30, 2015)

Rebuilt the carburetor today, put her in the water and saw the same performance as the other day. I was hitting 26 wide open and sometimes she would bog down on me. At 26 mph she isn't worth it so I took it off the boat. A propeller isn't going to give me a 10 mph increase and I figure I might as well cut my loss while I can make a couple dollars.

Strapped the 15 Johnson back on, and will be running her from now on. I trust and love this motor so needless to say it is the way to go.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

At 28mph+ your going to crack very weld in that hull. On about your 30th trip banging through 1' chop in ENP your going to stop to fish and nearly sink.

Seen it happen 4 times. Twice to the same person. Keep to the rivers and lakes.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

> At 28mph+ your going to crack very weld in that hull.  On about your 30th trip banging through 1' chop in ENP your going to stop to fish and nearly sink.
> 
> Seen it happen 4 times.  Twice to the same person.  Keep to the rivers and lakes.


I spent years running across the south end of Biscayne Bay out of a 14ft all-welded Jon.  Weekly, sometimes daily crossings in all weather conditins.  I even starting guiding with it.  It was rigged extremely minimal, bilge, nav lights, battery, push pole and a couple fly rods.   With a 25 Yamaha 2- stroke it topped out at 36mph.  

This is what eventually happens.....









This is how you fix it.....


----------

